# overdrive's TKO oval



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

heres some pix of a 16x4 6 lane 18 deg banking oval got it wire and running today


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

SWEET where is the track located?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

That looks awesome! It looks so smooth and fast! Love the oval racing!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

brownie374 said:


> SWEET where is the track located?


Charleston, SC y'all


----------

